# Phrag Jersey



## Linus_Cello (Nov 22, 2017)

I bought these at this past fall's NCOS show. I bought the one on the right on the first day. I bought the one on the left the last day of the show (it was $10 cheaper); seems like this is the better of the two. A close up pic of the plant on the left also posted.


----------



## JasonG (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice Linus. A great pair of pulls. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2017)

Splendid color on these beauties.


----------



## blondie (Nov 23, 2017)

That's a vivid red colour congrats and a nice healthy plant


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## raymond (Nov 24, 2017)

vey nic flowers


----------



## Hien (Nov 25, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> I bought these at this past fall's NCOS show. I bought the one on the right on the first day. I bought the one on the left the last day of the show (it was $10 cheaper); seems like this is the better of the two. A close up pic of the plant on the left also posted.


 10 dollar cheaper... the info did not tell us how much do they cost...and give us some hope that they are affordable. I am surprise others did not pick them up right away, specially the second one escapes being bought to the last day


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 26, 2017)

US $45 and 35


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!  My Jersey semi-flavum is in bloom.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 28, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!  My Jersey semi-flavum is in bloom.



Pics?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

First time trying Tapatalk. If it works I have about 200 photos to share. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice shape. Where from?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

But sure, Mount Prospect maybe.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 21, 2017)

Gorgeous one!


----------

